# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Гранд-Смета 1.0 (Региональные базы + лицензии к ним )

## Сергей75

Разработчик: МГК "ГРАНД"
Платформа: Win
Таблетка : Присутствует 
Язык интерфейса: только русский
Содержание:
Гранд Смета 1.2.6.334 /327_98 /322
Инструкция по составлению смет
В составе вся Россия 
1.	ФЕР.Госстрой
2.	ТЕР: База      Адыгея                         +  Лицензия
3.	ТЕР: База      Алтайский                   +  Лицензия
4.	ТЕР: База      Амурская                     +  Лицензия
5.	ТЕР: База      Ангарск                        +  Лицензия
6.	ТЕР: База      Архангельская           +  Лицензия
7.	ТЕР: База      Астраханская              +  Лицензия
8.	ТЕР: База      Башкортостан            +  Лицензия
9.	ТЕР: База      Белгородская            +  Лицензия
10.	ТЕР: База      Брянская                     +  Лицензия
11.	ТЕР: База      Бурятия                       +  Лицензия
12.	ТЕР: База      Владимирская          +  Лицензия
13.	ТЕР: База      Волгоградская          +  Лицензия
14.	ТЕР: База      Волгородская           +  Лицензия
15.	ТЕР: База      Воронежская            +  Лицензия
16.	ТЕР: База      Дагестан                       +  Лицензия
17.	ТЕР: База      Еврейская автономная +  Лицензия
18.	ТЕР: База      Ивановская                  +  Лицензия
19.	ТЕР: База      Иркутская                     +  Лицензия
20.	ТЕР: База      Кабардино-Балкарская  +  Лицензия
21.	ТЕР: База      Калининградская        +  Лицензия
22.	ТЕР: База      Калмыкия                      +  Лицензия
23.	ТЕР: База      Калужская                     +  Лицензия
24.	ТЕР: База      Карачаево-Черкесская   +  Лицензия
25.	ТЕР: База      Карелия                         +  Лицензия
26.	ТЕР: База      Кемеровская                +  Лицензия
27.	ТЕР: База      Кировская                     +  Лицензия
28.	ТЕР: База      КрайнийСевер             +  Лицензия
29.	ТЕР: База      Краснодарский            +  Лицензия
30.	ТЕР: База      Красноярский              +  Лицензия
31.	ТЕР: База      Курганская                    +  Лицензия
32.	ТЕР: База      Курская                          +  Лицензия
33.	ТЕР: База      Ленинградская            +  Лицензия
34.	ТЕР: База      Лесной                           +  Лицензия
35.	ТЕР: База      Липетская                     +  Лицензия
36.	ТЕР: База      МарийЭль                     +  Лицензия
37.	ТЕР: База      Министерство Культуры РФ  +  Лицензия
38.	ТЕР: База      Московская                   +  Лицензия
39.	ТЕР: База      Мурманская                  +  Лицензия
40.	ТЕР: База      Ненецкий                       +  Лицензия
41.	ТЕР: База      Нижегородская            +  Лицензия
42.	ТЕР: База      Новосибирская            +  Лицензия
43.	ТЕР: База      Новоуральск                 +  Лицензия
44.	ТЕР: База      Норильск                       +  Лицензия
45.	ТЕР: База      Омская                           +  Лицензия
46.	ТЕР: База      Оренгбургская             +  Лицензия
47.	ТЕР: База      Орловская                     +  Лицензия
48.	ТЕР: База      Пензенская                   +  Лицензия
49.	ТЕР: База       Пермская                     +  Лицензия
50.	ТЕР: База       Приволжский              +  Лицензия
51.	ТЕР: База       Приморский                +  Лицензия
52.	ТЕР: База       Псковская                    +  Лицензия
53.	ТЕР: База       Ростовская                  +  Лицензия
54.	ТЕР: База       Рязанская                    +  Лицензия
55.	ТЕР: База       Самарская                   +  Лицензия
56.	ТЕР: База       Саратовская                +  Лицензия
57.	ТЕР: База       Сахалинская               +  Лицензия
58.	ТЕР: База       Саха-Якутия                +  Лицензия
59.	ТЕР: База        Свердловская           +  Лицензия
60.	ТЕР: База        СевернаяОсетия       +  Лицензия
61.	ТЕР: База        Северодвинск           +  Лицензия
62.	ТЕР: База        Смоленская               +  Лицензия
63.	ТЕР: База        Сосновый Бор           +  Лицензия
64.	ТЕР: База        Ставропольский       +  Лицензия
65.	ТЕР: База         Тамбовская              +  Лицензия
66.	ТЕР: База         Татарстан                  +  Лицензия
67.	ТЕР: База         Тверская                   +  Лицензия
68.	ТЕР: База         Томская                     +  Лицензия
69.	ТЕР: База          Тульская                   +  Лицензия
70.	ТЕР: База          Тыва                          +  Лицензия
71.	ТЕР: База           Тюменская              +  Лицензия
72.	ТЕР: База           Удмуртская             +  Лицензия
73.	ТЕР: База      Хакасия                           +  Лицензия
74.	ТЕР: База      Ханты-Мантийский     +  Лицензия
75.	ТЕР: База      Челябинская                 +  Лицензия
76.	ТЕР: База      Чеченская                      +  Лицензия
77.	ТЕР: База      Читинская                       +  Лицензия
78.	ТЕР: База      Чувашская                      +  Лицензия
79.	ТЕР: База      Чукотская                        +  Лицензия
80.	ТЕР: База      Ямало-Ненецкий          +  Лицензия
81.	ТЕР: База      Ярославская                   +  Лицензия


Кому интересно могу выслать на почту не бесплатно пишите : sergeyymanov@mail.ru

----------


## Сергей75

> Разработчик: МГК "ГРАНД"
> Платформа: Win
> Таблетка : Присутствует 
> Язык интерфейса: только русский
> Содержание:
> Гранд Смета 1.2.6.334 /327_98 /322
> Инструкция по составлению смет
> В составе вся Россия 
> 1.	ФЕР.Госстрой
> ...


Кому интересно в наличии есть  и другие версии

----------


## AdmiralU82

а какова цена вопроса (?)

----------


## кисик

так сразу и пишите, что платно, стоимость 500р.

----------


## Сергей75

пожалуста всем кому интересна Гранд-Смета пишите на почту готов выслать

----------


## sonder

Да кому эта хрень нужно - ей сто лет в обед!!! Базы 2007-2009 г.г., сейчас уже даже  третья версия не поддерживается МГК Гранд, что говорить о первой. К тому же если поискать, то можно найти вторую по всем регионам, а по отдельным регионам третью и даже 4-ку.

----------


## Сергей75

Соглашусь версия старая зато рабочая все сборники открываются без проблем работать можно

----------

